# DIY Outty rad relocate - w/ pics



## JPs300

Small write-up as the pics mostly speak for themselves. This could be done by most anyone with the ability to cut/drill thin metal plate(14g). The bends could easily be made in a vice, though I used a metal brake. I went over-board on my custom cover, but with a little imagination/inginuity it could be simplified for those without the bigger metal fab tooling/patience/skill. 

Three simple mounting tabs hold it up top. A couple triangular shaped plates bent to bolt through the rack & bolt to the upper radiator mounting tabs. About mid height they have a couple holes drilled along with a couple nuts spot welded on the back side for easy mounting of the cover. - The lower tab is simply a flat piece of plate with the holes drilled for the OE rubber peg mounts & a couple 1/4" u-bolts to secure it to the rack. 

I went fairly labor intensive on the cover, but something much similar could easily be worked out. 

I pulled the front bumper & facia to remove the rad. Fairly easy to do and less time consuming than trying to work around it. The facia can easily be removed as one piece, with the headlights & everything still mounted in it.(expert tool theif seen in foreground.....lol) - 









Side mounting tabs:



























Lower mounting tab:



















All mounted up:










All-out custom cover:































































Sketching out a pattern: 









Lettering cut out:



























Side lettering cut out:









Expanded metal welded in:









Main case painted in bed-liner spray:









Kinda shows silver paint sprayed inside cover, helps the lettering "pop" some as ias, will reflect & really show it off if I decide on doing an LED back-light. 









Letters welded to expanded metal from backside & also bed-liner painted:









Finished with expanded metal painted silver:


----------



## Polaris425

very very nice!


----------



## filthyredneck

Man that is one sharp looking cover. Very professional.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

Thanks guys.


----------



## Trips

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## jake

Nice!!


----------



## JPs300

Thanks!


----------



## jrpro130

You do great work man! Do you have a press brake? (if that is the right wording) wondering how you got the angles like that...


----------



## JPs300

Just a home-made flat metal brake passed down from my grandpa; does up to 36" wide 1/16 thick. - Same as any other lever brake; two flat pieces clamp the sheet down, when you pull the arms up the leading edge folds around toward the clamped section however far you pull it(this one will go about 135*). I have a couple different interchangeable pieces for the top clamp though that allow anything from a sharp bend, rolled bend, or rounded. 

Just for note though, the smaller width bends(brackets) can be done in a vise by hand & light tapping with a BFH.


----------



## ty04orange

Yeah that looks smooth!


----------



## BarrsDeep

*nice work*

That one of the best DIY rad kits Iv seen nice job


----------

